# A Mysterious Forest dweller back from the grave!



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I *JUST * saw this on the news here. The Ivory Billed Woodpecker may not be extinct afterall !!! There have been some sightings of it in Arkansas apparently that have got the whole bird community all excited. The first link is from the news program I just saw on TV. The second link is from cornell also mentioning that this gorgeous bird might still be alive but with more details about this secretive and long thought extinct bird 


What great news!

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1114704451987_14

http://birds.cornell.edu/ivory/


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Glorious News*

God is merciful if this little creature has surived mans wrost. This is great news thank you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Great news, Brad......thanks for alerting us about this happy development!

Linda


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow that's great. I hope it stays that way.
Taylor


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Here is another article that appeared in yesterday's Science section of the New York Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/03/science/03bird.html

Linda


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Police officers put their lives at risk everyday in the line of duty. When a police officer dies, we feel a collective sense of loss as we recall their bravery and comittment to keeping our communities safe. This site was created to honor and remember members of the law enforcement community and the good work they do.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Err ... I think you have posted on the wrong site, Sport.

This was a thread about woodpeckers from 2005!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

OOPS sorry about that


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> Police officers put their lives at risk everyday in the line of duty. When a police officer dies, we feel a collective sense of loss as we recall their bravery and comittment to keeping our communities safe. This site was created to honor and remember members of the law enforcement community and the good work they do.


Just exactly what has this to do with the ivory Billed Woodpecker?
Dave


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Err ... I think you have posted on the wrong site, Sport.


Now I wonder if theres a post on a police site about woodpeckers LOL



Crazy Pete said:


> Just exactly what has this to do with the ivory Billed Woodpecker?
> Dave


Have you never heard of the police being refered to as "the old Bill"  LOL


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I've herd them call a few things that I wont say, but never the old bill
Dave


----------

